# Lense trouble with 35mm canon



## tyqre (Feb 7, 2012)

I bought a Rebel S II on ebay. For the most part everything works but there is one problem, The elements inside the lens are out of place. I tried to open it up and fix it but i cant seems to get all the way down and fix it. I have a DSLR (t2i) which is APS-C so I put one of those lenses on the Rebel S II (50mm 1.8) and it runs ok on it but since its made for an APS-C sensor what will happen to the pictures?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2012)

tyqre said:


> I bought a Rebel S II on ebay. For the most part everything works but there is one problem, The elements inside the lens are out of place. I tried to open it up and fix it but i cant seems to get all the way down and fix it. I have a DSLR (t2i) which is APS-C so I put one of those lenses on the Rebel S II (50mm 1.8) and it runs ok on it but since its made for an APS-C sensor what will happen to the pictures?



Can you be a bit more specific? What lens has the element out of place? You didn't actually say. The 50mm f/1.8 is NOT made for APS-C sensors, it's an EF lens. 

You CANNOT mount EF-S lenses on it (like the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6) just so you know.


----------



## tyqre (Feb 7, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> ]
> 
> Can you be a bit more specific? What lens has the element out of place? You didn't actually say. The 50mm f/1.8 is NOT made for APS-C sensors, it's an EF lens.
> 
> You CANNOT mount EF-S lenses on it (like the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6) just so you know.



Sorry my post was a little confusing. I stopped using the broken lens and took one that I had already from my T2i (the 50mm f1.8) I dont know what they are called, but its the last second piece of glass if your looking through it.  The 50mm f/1.8 is for my T2i, so it works with the T2i which is an APS-C Sensor (right?). My question really was what will happen if i use a lens made for APS-C sensors on a 35mm film camera, or you could also compare it to a full frame DSLR I gues..


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay, this may not be clear to you from my post... 

EF lenses and only EF lenses can be used on Full frame digital, 35mm film, and APS-C Canon DSLR's. 

EF-S lenses like the EF-S 18-55mm Kit lens that often comes with Rebels CAN ONLY BE USED on APS-C DSLR's, and they will not mount on full frame or film cameras. 

The Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 you have is an EF lens, so it is usable on both film and digital. It is not an EF-S lens designed for an APS-C sized sensor.


----------



## tyqre (Feb 7, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Okay, this may not be clear to you from my post...
> 
> EF lenses and only EF lenses can be used on Full frame digital, 35mm film, and APS-C Canon DSLR's.
> 
> ...


Oh, ok.. I get it now. Lol thanks.


----------

